# 4 man limit of mingos/ Dylan can count to 40...LOL



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Launched out of shoreline 0600 thismorning and as weturned the cornerexcitement was in the air looking over the Pond Of Mexico...We began to look for bait and quickly agreed to hammer down for our destination 28 milessouth foregoing the bait search then set out a quick spread of plastics while we rigged for some bottom dropping. It's only 0715 and can't believe the conditions so game on. 

I knew Sam's A.D.D. (LOL) wouldn't allow for much trolling time withno immediate knock downs so I found some good bottom markingand set up a drift to see what the stormleft behind. Instant mingo bite...make another pass then decided to set anchor and start chumming for Blackfin while the mingo were coming up 2 at a time...The grade of mingo were definitely worth setting the goal to make our limit and hopefully the Blackfin would find us. 

No Blackfin today and the winds picked up around 12:30 - 1:00 so we called it a day but the grade of mingo made for a nice box of fish with a couple of kings for Dylan's famous dip...Dylan and Sam love to pitch for them feeding kings as I guess land habits continue to carry over to ouroffshore trips. LOL 

Highlights of the day...Our grouper pole gets hammered a few times but couldn't get'em out of their hole.Many break offs but we never gave up on the grouper bite... 

Then Dylan gets owned oke and must pass the grouper pole off toSam who fights tooth and nail to discover he has been wrestlinga big oleshark...Ck out Sam's form...I wasin stitches while snapping photos. Way to hang in thereSam while Dylan regained his stregnth downinga sports drink! 

It was a another wonderful day on the water and a special one (for me) asmy son Derek could finally make a trip and did very well...We all enjoyed one another's company and it just doesn't get any better thanthat. We entered the pass and watched theBlue Angels do what they do best. :bowdown..Life is good.... 



Thanks Dylan and Sam for joining Derek and I for yet another fun filled day aboard the lost bound train! 

My son Derek with a double. Manylegal small were returned to swim...must have been 20+we threw back.. 










One of many nice grade mingo of the day. 










Dylan gettin owned...just kiddin of course...na,I meant it...LOL 










After Dylan has had enough Sam almost becomes dinner....This was too funny to watch... 










After this photo the big ole shark makes another run and I couldn't stand it any more so we cut that line.. 










The Angels greet us at the pass.... 










Soon to be dip!!! I better get some Dylan...LOL 

























And the pic of the day says it all!!! 










Wish I could do it again tomorrow but will taking my wife and friends to watch the show at Mcree... 

What more could a fellow ask for....

Good luck to allheading out over the next 2 days...it was absolutley a beautiful day!


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

nice...looks likey'all had a good day...is that Drew Brees in the red shirt?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

good job and great weather!! Get some braided line for that grouper poll and lock the drag down for those groupers!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Reason No. 712 I regret gainful employment. Jimmy, I'm limited to weekend fishing anymore, holler when you head.

Good job guys and GREAT form SamRo, way to lay the heat to him.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *26pursuit (11/13/2009)*nice...looks likey'all had a good day...is that Drew Brees in the red shirt?


That's the second time I heard that ??? today...LOL Dylan and Sam suggested the same...just add that red mark on the cheek and he's there...

Good day is an understatement....yall get out there and lets here some more offshore reports...it's getting kinda boring in the offshore reports...looking forward to all thereports after a stretch of excellent weather...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/13/2009)*Reason No. 712 I regret gainful employment. Jimmy, I'm limited to weekend fishing anymore, holler when you head.
> 
> Good job guys and GREAT form SamRo, way to lay the heat to him.


Joe, excellent news on the employment! Will be calling you soon...

Jimmy

Edit for 713...LOL


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job jimmy and crew. nice mess of fish,with a couple of kings getting a late start south. recess is going saturay without me this time:reallycrying, got an obligation that i can't get out of.:banghead but there is always next week.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Very good!!! I just got to find some time to get on the water. Great job guys :clap:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn thats a mess of mingos

id remove those pics or theres gona be a season on them too


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/14/2009)*damn thats a mess of mingos
> 
> id remove those pics or theres gona be a season on them too


Damnit shut the hell up Brandon your gonna jinx it!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

GREAT bunch of Mingo! We were out there yesterday morn on the SHUR KETCH II (couldn't pass up the great weather report), but only went out about 17 miles, hoping for grouper. Sharks and Red Snapper hit us hard as were moved from hole to hole trying to hide. Will be posting a report shortly.

As you said, beautiful day on the GoM! :letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Those mingos are stacked up like oreos in the original container!!!! Or Pringles, for that matter.

Good job. Sooner or later we will get a chance to go out with you. :takephoto


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice guys :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a couple things to add..

1. Derrick does look like Drew Brees!

2. I got owned2 or3 times on an 6/0 locked down with 80lb...Looking for that big grouper with live baits

3. Sam got owned in on the action on the shark and his technique got that stupid thing to the top..

4. Shark never shook its head until it was almost to the top..Explative..Then we all agreed on cutting the line..

We chummed and chunked but the blackfin never showed up..We got cut off prob 6+ times by kings they were thick..I always have a blast on The Lost Bound Train..You couldnt ask for a more beautiful day and better company..We mashed the mingos..Jimmy you are da man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some nice fishies right there!!! Yeah, I think w/ those :takephoto mingo's will be next on the endangered listoke:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

That Gulf water sure looks pretty.....Good haul of Mingo's from the Lost Bound Train, congrats guy's.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*More speading the wealth, great job.*_

_*Glad the nephewe finally got to burn the arms!!!!*_


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Dylan put your shirt on.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *littlezac (11/16/2009)*Dylan put your shirt on.


*i was telling him that the whole day*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys and I'll be expecting some dip waiting on me at Hotspots........haha! Really nice job guys.......and Sam that's an interesting form you have there.......may have to try that the next time I hook up to a big shark...ha!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, yalll put a dent in the mingo pop. Nice job fellas.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dylan/Sam, 

Derek made a short video of our trip with Sam gettin owned by the shark.LOL

Enjoy!!!!






Jimmy


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*that whole video was on me...? I guess i was the only one catching anything worth taking footage of!*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Sam Roberts (11/18/2009)**that whole video was on me...? I guess i was the only one catching anything worth taking footage of!*


Good point! You were on fire Sam...Catching mingos not near exciting I guess.

Derek edited outDylan with hisover exposed boxerswhile gettin owned...LOL 

He did us all a favor by doing so!!!! hence,astar was born..."The Great Sam Roberts" hits the big screen! 

Jimmy


----------



## jjbl223 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great catch you guys! I love me some mingo!


----------

